# HELP igf 1 lr3 make me feel dizzy and shakey



## arnoldgrundy (Dec 8, 2014)

Had no carbs all day.

Just took tried IGF 1 LR3 for the first time.

Seconds after the jab i felt weird. Hands started shaking. Vision blurred and i felt dizzy.

i paniced ate chocolate and drank 3 bottles of fanta orange and a lucozade orange. I had a boost bar and a mars bar

It stopped the shakes but my head doesnt feel 100% clear.

need advice on what to do now . Can i go to the gym and train or should i rest?

Should i load up on carbs ?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Rest. Obviously! !! Eat what you feel your body needs today. It's only one session in the gym.


----------



## arnoldgrundy (Dec 8, 2014)

How long should i wait before i go to sleep ?


----------



## arnoldgrundy (Dec 8, 2014)

Has anyone else ever had igf 1 lr3 ?

how is it supposed to make you feel. I feel dizzy and ive had loads of sugars now


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

I think you panicked when taking it, it does not take an effect in seconds, the sugar drop can take over an hour, you panicked because you hadn't done it before.

IGF1 LR3 restricts the way your blood can carry glucose, this is why it is so good at stripping fat, the dizziness is your brain being starved of glucose, eating loads of carbs won't necessarily help because your blood just can't carry as much sugar anymore.

All it takes is a little adrenalin and our sugar levels plummet.

Take a look at this guy, he takes high doses of peptides as experiments, Folli, ACE, GHRP , pretty big doses, no mention of IGF though.

http://www.muscle.church/forum/bodybuilding/491-spargo/page3


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Perhaps you jabbed into a vein OP?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Perhaps you jabbed into a vein OP?


Interesting theory. I've never got any of the side OP states


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Interesting theory. I've never got any of the side OP states


Neither have I had such sides from IFG-lr3 mate but I always had carbs b4 anad after training/dosing.when utilising this particular peptide.

I suspect I may have accidently jabbed MT11 and Ipam+ Mod gfr into an abdominal vein once as I felt a head buzz and nausea for a number on minutes immediately after the shot..


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Neither have I had such sides from IFG-lr3 mate but I always had carbs b4 anad after training/dosing.when utilising this particular peptide.
> 
> I suspect I may have accidently jabbed MT11 and Ipam+ Mod gfr into an abdominal vein once as I felt a head buzz and nausea for a number on minutes immediately after the shot..


Sounds like hell!!


----------

